# Music when viewing pictures



## jgbrown54 (Jul 13, 2006)

When pictures are published in TiVo Desktop, it would be nice if you could also specify music (or audio) that would play while you were viewing the the slidshow.


----------



## tomandtam2001 (Oct 21, 2006)

I wholeheartedly agree with this suggestion.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

This was first suggested on the day HMO was released with music and photos.  Actually, it was probably suggested in the beta since it is an obvious idea. ;-)

Though this could be done today with an HME application I think. HME applications can do sound and show pictures.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

Any update on this? I am able to do Music seperatly and Picture slideshow but not together... any updates since 06?

It would be nice to be able to select a folder to play music while in a slide show... 

Thanks,

Shane


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

megazone said:


> Though this could be done today with an HME application I think. HME applications can do sound and show pictures.


Galleon is supposed to be able to do it. I think Harmonium can too.


----------

